# A Tidy install of a Radar Detector into Overhead Console with Pictures 2011 Sport



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

This is my install of Radar in a 2011 VW CC Sport (no sunroof).

It turns out you DO NOT have to remove the light Bezel as some pictures on internet indicated.
That was MUCH harder to get off than the Speaker Bezel (which is all you need to snap off to get the power you need).

Under Speaker Bezel you'll find two Torx Screws. Remove those two and everything comes down nicely (couple very light snaps still holds it in place). There are HOOKS on the light end (towards front of car) so pull down from the Speak grill end.

I highly recommend using a hard wire with a fuse ($10.00 from amazon NO REMOTE), as the fuse on that ciruit is probably to heavy for the radar detector. Remember the fuse is to protect the Radar internals in the event something goes wrong inside the detector; it does minimal damage. You only fuse it based on the current that the device uses. If it suddenly uses a little more current you want it to blow quick as possible. Those unfused invisicords are a BAD DESIGN IMHO.

It is very rare I need the mute switch with a 9500ix so I don't bother with a remote.

Unsnap Speak grill Grill (I bought some nice SIR Tools plastic pry tools, works nice, not a scratch)









Shows Speaker grill removed, the tab shown is towards FRONT of car









Nice Ground (I cut the loop provided on hardwire kit and stretched it a bit to fit over stud)









Tap the black wire with yellow stripe going to rear view mirror









I chose to route wire out the trim, to do this remove the sunglasses (not too easy)
You can see the two snaps in photo. Release those and it rolls out. There is a wire taped to the top (may be for sun roof I don't have). Under sun glasses folder remove two screws. There are two screws in front too in plain sight (see photo with wire grounding above). Then two gentle snaps on the side and it all comes down easy. Sorry no picture with it all down.









Someone suggested routing over the headliner. You have to snip RJ11 connector to Radar off to do this and crimp on new one. I ended up doing this suggestion.

This is what I CALL tidy 









Outside pics (sorry these are just crappy phone camera pics)





































Hope this helps someone


----------



## cfstephens72 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks nice, I also have the 9500ix and was trying to figure out how to run everything up to the top of the windshield without hiding the wires in the pillar. What did you mount the detector on up there?


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

cfstephens72 said:


> Looks nice, I also have the 9500ix and was trying to figure out how to run everything up to the top of the windshield without hiding the wires in the pillar. What did you mount the detector on up there?


I have a visor clip and clip it to the headliner. Headliner is very strong.
I can still use visor if passenger pops visor out of clip before swinging it down.

I HATE suction cups.

It will run fine clipped on visor too, but it just takes a little while for GPS to lock. And you can't use visor.

I noticed this car has NO TINT though !!.

I like hiding the detector behind the tint from wanting eyes and the sun. So I may end up putting it back on visor. Normally on every car you cannot see it behind tint. But it's clear as day in this car on the headliner. It functions great there though. Little hard to access buttons but I rarely ever touch them. I just set it on auto everything and forget it.

Make sure you level it. 9500ix is very sensitive to the angle. I usually add a rubber washer here or there to level it.

I was thinking of hiding it behind rain sensor but I think that will reduce range on radar and laser.

I pushed it a little more to the right than the photo shows.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

I borrowed the car from my wife the other day and noticed, oh crap the radar is not working. I suspected it was the wire tap didn't bite in enough.

Later that evening I'm driving home and it's working again. Ut Oh.

Turn off headlights and off it goes. Ugh. I swear I checked that, I was in garage with light on Auto.

So I am now taping the Black Wire with yellow stripe leading to Rear View Mirror.

I updated the procedure with a photo.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

Awesome. Worked perfectly. Thanks for the help!:thumbup:


----------



## radarrob (Jul 29, 2007)

great install!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

very nice. looks great.


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

Any idea if this will work the same on the lux with sunroof?

Also what clip do you have? Is this it?

http://www.google.com/products/cata...sa=X&ei=ax2_Tt7lNdDZiAKI5-Ee&ved=0CFEQ8wIwAg#

Have a picture from the outside so we can see how noticeable it is?

Thinking about having a 15% window tint bra that will come down to the bottom of where the vision mounts to window.

Last, have you seen the mounts that hold the radar right below the mirror, doesn't seem like it will fit on the cc

Sorry for the long post, its my 1st:thumbup:


----------



## MustangChris04 (Sep 3, 2011)

This is how I installed my Valentine 1 in my mustang. Unfortunately I forgot to take it out one day, and somebody wanted it more than I did, so they smashed my window and took it.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

MONSTER_NRG said:


> Any idea if this will work the same on the lux with sunroof?
> 
> Also what clip do you have? Is this it?
> 
> ...


That looks like the clip. Every time I order a detector direct from Escort I ask if they will toss one in for free and they have.

Mounting up high is to keep it out of sun too so I personally prefer it not be mounted on the mirror.

I'll try to take a pic from the outside and post it.

I don't know about the lux/sunroof My guess is you'll be ok. You may just have more stuff up there to deal with. My guess is the mirror tap should still work. Which was hard to find.

Let us know for others.


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> That looks like the clip. Every time I order a detector direct from Escort I ask if they will toss one in for free and they have.
> 
> Mounting up high is to keep it out of sun too so I personally prefer it not be mounted on the mirror.
> 
> I'll try to take a pic from the outside and post it.


Pic would be great. I think this looks even better then below the mirror. Plus it will be out of the way and clean.

What hardwire kit with fuse do you recommend?


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a plain jane escort hardwire kit. $10.00

I don't bother with remote mute, that's up to you.

9500ix is generally quiet with it set totally automatic.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

MONSTER_NRG said:


> Pic would be great.


I added pics to the opening post.

Really hard to see with window reflecting, I tried many angles. With different lighting / time of day it could stand out much more. On average it's not bad visibility wise. With normal tint (as in all my past cars) it's completely invisible.


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> I added pics to the opening post.
> 
> Really hard to see with window reflecting, I tried many angles. With different lighting / time of day it could stand out much more. On average it's not bad visibility wise. With normal tint (as in all my past cars) it's completely invisible.


Thanks for adding the outside pics. Going to order everything tonight. maybe i can get some pics up for the Lux with sunroof. Anyone know if there is a writeup for this already?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice install!

But V1 or bust.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Nice install!
> 
> But V1 or bust.


If you don't mind being a slave to your detector or annoying your passengers. Sure it's a goid detector.

Owned one twice and I couldn't stand it. You become immune to it's chatter.

9500ix is wife friendly and I have one in both our cars.

If I put in a V1 she would have tossed it or me out the window.


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

I am attempting this on my 2012 sport and I don't have a Black/Yellow wire heading to the rearview mirror. Any thoughts on another color combo?

Choices are:
Black w/ Blue stripe
Red w/ Black stripe
Blue
Brown w/ Red stripe
Brown w/ ??
Brown
Purple


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

No idea, sorry. But to find it, I took the mirror apart (very easy).

Then you'll find a connector, to probe.

Note that on my first attempt looking for a wire to tap I did it at night and I was tapped into something to do with lights that didn't come on during the day. Ugh, I didn't find out till next day. Then I found the one going to the mirror.

So check carefully before closing up.


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> No idea, sorry. But to find it, I took the mirror apart (very easy).
> 
> Then you'll find a connector, to probe.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Marhey said:


> Ok thanks, I'll give it a shot.


Did you ever have success with the 2012?


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes I did, I just tested a few wires going into the rear view mirror and tapped into one.


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

Well i just got 15% tint brow and the clip. I ordered the smart-cord because i think it will be easier to take out if i have elc problems with the car under warranty. Just going to do an add a fuse. Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Marhey said:


> Yes I did, I just tested a few wires going into the rear view mirror and tapped into one.


Can you share what color it was for other 2012 owners


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh boy... I wish I remembered. I would have to tear apart my ceiling console again to look. If I get some time I'll look. I want to say its the thicker blue wire. One of the blue wires was thinner and that one didn't work.


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

mswlogo said:


>


 
Is that white thing below the rear-view an i pass or something for toll roads, if so you should paint or color it black. just sayin:thumbup: I just got everything to do the hardwire smart cord install. 

Question, the kit comes with a in line fuse (2amps) i got an add a fuse that i plan to plug into fuse location 1 which is not used for rear window power shade visor. Can i plug the add a fuse in and then hook to hard wire kit or will i need to put one or two of the 10 amp fuses in the places of the add a fuse. Not sure here? Thanks


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

MONSTER_NRG said:


> Is that white thing below the rear-view an i pass or something for toll roads, if so you should paint or color it black. just sayin:thumbup: I just got everything to do the hardwire smart cord install.
> 
> Question, the kit comes with a in line fuse (2amps) i got an add a fuse that i plan to plug into fuse location 1 which is not used for rear window power shade visor. Can i plug the add a fuse in and then hook to hard wire kit or will i need to put one or two of the 10 amp fuses in the places of the add a fuse. Not sure here? Thanks


You quoted ALL the pictures just for that !!

Yes it's a toll booth thingy. Good idea to paint it.

You should leave the 2 amp fuse. Ideally change the fuse box to 2 amps as well if it's not used for anything else and you can find a 2 amp fuse that fits.


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> You quoted ALL the pictures just for that !!
> 
> Yes it's a toll booth thingy. Good idea to paint it.
> 
> You should leave the 2 amp fuse. Ideally change the fuse box to 2 amps as well if it's not used for anything else and you can find a 2 amp fuse that fits.


 
Sorry about quoting all the pics, was trying to quote just the last pic:screwy:


----------



## Dym87 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just hardwired the escort in my 2012. Took a bit to find, but found the thicker blue wire to tap into. The wire is bunched up with all the others that run to the rear view mirror. It's in a tight area with little slack on the wire, so tapping into it wasn't too pleasant.


----------



## helisoto (Jul 16, 2006)

A bit easier, I think, is to simply tap into the power from the mirror.
I just did that on my 2013 CC.

Just remove the cover of the post behind the mirror to reveal the wires. There are two sets of wires. Tap into the wires going to the mirror (not the sensor on the glass).
I used the blue wire as positive and the black wire as negative. It is switched with ignition.
I bought a mirror tap cable from Ebay ($9)


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

mswlogo said:


> You quoted ALL the pictures just for that !!
> 
> Yes it's a toll booth thingy. Good idea to paint it.


I plasti-dipped mine when I did my license plate frame and it worked like a charm! 4 or 5 coats and doesn't interfere with the EZ Pass readers at all. I hated seeing that chunky white block in my windshield even before I got the windows tinted...it really stood out like a sore thumb for me. I have clear Velcro on mine and I even dipped the Velcro mounted to the EZ pass. I may switch to black Velcro for the windshield, because now that the pass is black, the clear Velcro almost looks white. :what:



















Nice radar install, btw!


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

mounting it where you did is there line of sight through the back window?


----------

